# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Ищу 1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Беларуси", редакция 1.6. Руководс

## sergey_nev

Очень нужна книга 1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Беларуси", редакция 1.6. Руководство по ведению учета". Пойдет любой: электронный или бумажный вариант. Могу даже купить!!!:)

----------


## illki

присоеденяюсь

----------


## Matrixxx

присоединяюсь

----------


## thebet

а такая вообще существуетИ?

----------


## Giotto

> Очень нужна книга 1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Беларуси", редакция 1.6. Руководство по ведению учета". Пойдет любой: электронный или бумажный вариант. Могу даже купить!!!:)


Правильно писать: для Белоруссии, а Беларусь - это трактор

----------


## Bacchus

> Правильно писать: для Белоруссии, а Беларусь - это трактор


Типа умный ))) Нет такого трактора. Как а Белоруссия - это республика БССР, с 1991 - отдельное государство Беларусь. Почти 30 лет прошло, а запомнить 8 букв мозгов не хватает. Как и с Молдовой. Загляни в свой общероссийский классификатор стран мира и посмотри как правильно пишется.

----------


## Giotto

> Типа умный ))) Нет такого трактора. Как а Белоруссия - это республика БССР, с 1991 - отдельное государство Беларусь. Почти 30 лет прошло, а запомнить 8 букв мозгов не хватает. Как и с Молдовой. Загляни в свой общероссийский классификатор стран мира и посмотри как правильно пишется.


Запомни, чувак, все, что российское, общероссийское и частнороссийское - там все пишется не так, как правильно, а так, как Путин скажет. Он вас завтра белоруспетухами назовет, вы и тогда ему будете отсасывать? Я думал, Путину только Кадыров сосет, от батьки такого не ожидал.

traktor-belarus.jpg

----------


## Bacchus

> Запомни, чувак, все, что российское, общероссийское и частнороссийское - там все пишется не так, как правильно, а так, как Путин скажет. Он вас завтра белоруспетухами назовет, вы и тогда ему будете отсасывать? Я думал, Путину только Кадыров сосет, от батьки такого не ожидал.
> 
> traktor-belarus.jpg


Ахаха. Путин сказал в 1991 "Беларусь"? Серьёзно? Тебе это навальный сказал? Пиши ещё. Чувак ты сильно отстал от жизни. СССР больше нет. БССР и Белорусии тоже. уже 27 лет как название поменялось. Трактор Беларусь это название трактора до 93 года - 25 лет прошло. Сейчас это трактор называется "Беларус" и книжечка неактуальна как и твои доводы. И кстати ты зашел в тему 2011 года. Чувак 7 лет!!! Не тормози. Я лучше тебя знаю как моя страна называется и как это название звучит на разных языках. А ты можешь дальше, как ты тут выразился, отсасывать у пиндосов, и они будут дальше твой город называть Московией (Moscow), а не Москва (Moskva). Удачи.

----------


## Alex Bel

> Ахаха. Путин сказал в 1991 "Беларусь"? Серьёзно? Тебе это навальный сказал? Пиши ещё. Чувак ты сильно отстал от жизни. СССР больше нет. БССР и Белорусии тоже. уже 27 лет как название поменялось. Трактор Беларусь это название трактора до 93 года - 25 лет прошло. Сейчас это трактор называется "Беларус" и книжечка неактуальна как и твои доводы. И кстати ты зашел в тему 2011 года. Чувак 7 лет!!! Не тормози. Я лучше тебя знаю как моя страна называется и как это название звучит на разных языках. А ты можешь дальше, как ты тут выразился, отсасывать у пиндосов, и они будут дальше твой город называть Московией (Moscow), а не Москва (Moskva). Удачи.

----------


## DELLPZ

1с Предприятие 8
Конфигурация
Бухгалтерия для Беларуси
Редакция 1.6
Руководство по ведению учёта
Москва
Фирма "1С"
2008


1с Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия для Беларуси Редакция 1.6 Руководство по ведению учёта Москва Фирма "1С" 2008

Бухгалтерия для Беларуси, 1.6

Тоже ищу только поновее год указал это действующая сейчас а не давно....

----------

